
Show HN: Booky – app to organize notes from books you read - moriquendi
Hi folks, I&#x27;ve launched &quot;Booky&quot; - app for organizing notes from books you read.<p>App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;pl&#x2F;app&#x2F;booky-organize-books-notes&#x2F;id1492092565<p>With the app you can:
1. Snap picture of the book while you&#x27;re reading it
2. Quickly highlight your favorite quotes
3. Sync your book shelf with Goodreads
4. Search in the notes you scanned<p>Promo video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;lfnwb8cvi5oyfd9&#x2F;preview.mov?dl=0<p>Those features are similar to what you might find in ebooks apps but the app enables you to do that with physical books. I&#x27;m not sure how to build any business model around it so I&#x27;d love to hear your suggestions :)
======
kuzee
I'll pay you $5/mo if it includes an intelligent way to sync the images I take
of my book pages to my Google Drive in an organized way, such as per book.
Adding in text that was OCRd and therefore searchable would also be great. So
far my manual process is moving photos in Google Photos (I'm on Android) which
is so-so. I'm fine with ads if I'm not paying.

~~~
moriquendi
That's super interesting to hear. I'll definitely think about adding an auto-
export feature soon. Kuzee, is there any way I could reach out to you
privately? Email, whatsapp or similar? I'd love to ask you some questions
about your process if you don't mind.

------
fadhilahwahid
I’d love for the option to choose an existing photo from my album :)

~~~
moriquendi
You got it. Will be adding that soon :)

------
jhymn
I use Readwise.io almost obsessively and would use your app too, but I'm on
Android. Any plans for an Android app?

~~~
vageli
> I use Readwise.io almost obsessively and would use your app too, but I'm on
> Android. Any plans for an Android app?

Are you on the lite plan or the full version? Could you speak more to how you
use the app/what you get out of it?

------
greenie_beans
cool! i'll definitely use this. kinda similar to something i'm working on but
not for physical books. this could be useful for academics, journalists,
writers, etc

~~~
moriquendi
Thanks :) Is there anything you'd add to the app? And what can you say what
are you working on? I'd love to test it as well! :)

------
vo2maxer
I will definitely try it. It looks really nice.

~~~
moriquendi
Thanks a lot :) I'd appreciate a lot if you could name one thing which you're
missing in the app. This would help me a lot.

------
heymartinadams
Nice work!

~~~
moriquendi
Thanks a lot :) I'd appreciate a lot if you could name one thing which you're
missing in the app.

